# 4k mit niedrigerer Auflösung betreiben



## czk666 (6. Juni 2019)

*4k mit niedrigerer Auflösung betreiben*

Ist es wirklich so schlecht einen 4k Monitor mit 1800, 1440p oder FHD zu betreiben? 

Meine Hardware gibt eher 1080-1800p her, bei den meisten Games. Ich würde nur gerne dann den Schritt mit einem 1440p Monitor überspringen, um nicht in 2 Jahren wieder einen neuen Monitor kaufen zu müssen. 

Gibt es da Erfahrung zu hier?


----------



## Nozomu (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: 4k mit niedrigerer Auflösung betreiben*

Nein ist es nicht.

Spiel selbst bei spielen wo 1070 keine 60 FPS packt mit 3840*1646.

Sieht nicht viel schlechter aus.

Auch 1440p ist noch ein gutes Bild. Erst 1080p sieht nicht mehr super aus.


----------



## azzih (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: 4k mit niedrigerer Auflösung betreiben*

Es ist generell nicht  so dolle ein Monitor nicht mit der für ihn ausgelegten Auflösung zu betreiben.  Der Qualitätsverlust ist aber eher bei ruhigen Bildern zu sehen als beim Zocken. 

Aber generell würde ich eher ein WQHD Monitor empfehlen. Da kann man auch mit bezahlbarer Hardware noch gute Bildraten erreichen.


----------



## HisN (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: 4k mit niedrigerer Auflösung betreiben*



czk666 schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich so schlecht einen 4k Monitor mit 1800, 1440p oder FHD zu betreiben?



Am Ende bist Du der einzige der sagen können wird ob es nun "so schlecht" oder "erträglich" ist.
Du verlierst an Schärfe und Details wenn Du den Monitor nicht nativ betreibst. 
Manche kotzen darüber, andere sehen es gar nicht.

Ich gebe wie PCGHX auch lieber Details oder Features auf, anstatt Auflösung und nutze im Notfall 3840x1648, aber weniger eigentlich nicht. Wenn es gar nicht anders geht kann man ja auch im Fenster oder mit Balken zocken 1:1. Kauf halt keinen 27" 4K-Monitor, sondern einen mit 40", und dann ist ein FHD-Fenster auch nicht winzig klein.


----------



## Nozomu (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: 4k mit niedrigerer Auflösung betreiben*

Die Qualität liegt immer im Auge des bedachters.

Heißt: was wir als gut empfinden muss für dich noch lange nicht gut sein. Jeder ist anders empfindlich. Ist wie beim Hz, der eine kommt mit 30Hz zurecht der andere mit 60Hz und dann die die nie wieder unter 144Hz zocken möchten.

Jedermann ist anders empfindlich und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## czk666 (7. Juni 2019)

Sollten wenn 32 Zoll werden. Dann muss ich das halt einfach mal ausprobieren. 

Wie kommt ihr eigentlich auf 3840x1648 bzw 3840x1646?

Ich habe mit vsr auf meinem Monitor 1440, 1800 oder 2160 zur Auswahl?


----------



## manimani89 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: 4k mit niedrigerer Auflösung betreiben*



czk666 schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr eigentlich auf 3840x1648 bzw 3840x1646?
> 
> Ich habe mit vsr auf meinem Monitor 1440, 1800 oder 2160 zur Auswahl?



dachte ich mir auch^^ was für ein seitenverhältniss solll das sein?


----------



## Nozomu (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: 4k mit niedrigerer Auflösung betreiben*

Könnt ihr in der nVidia Systemsteuerung ändern/Anpassen.

nVidia Systemsteuerung -> Auflösung -> Anpassen.

Da könnt ihr Manuell die Auflösung eintragen. Dann geht ihr auf Desktop-Größe und -Position anpassen und stellt auf keine Skalierung ein, sonst verzieht es euch nur das Bild. Beim Desktop könnt ihr die Native Auflösung belassen, es reicht wenn die eingetragen sind um im Spiel auf die Auflösung zuzugreifen zu können.

Ich meinte übrigens auch 1648. Das Seitenverhältnis ist 21.9.

Die Auflösung müsst ihr ja nicht wählen, die müsst ihr euch aussuchen. Auf Wikipedia kann man alle Auflösung aufgelistet bekommen.


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: 4k mit niedrigerer Auflösung betreiben*



manimani89 schrieb:


> dachte ich mir auch^^ was für ein seitenverhältniss solll das sein?



Das vielverlangte 21:9 


Erst eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung definieren.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann im Treiber die Skalierung verbieten, damit man 1:1 bekommt und das Bild nicht "angepasst" wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: 4k mit niedrigerer Auflösung betreiben*



czk666 schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich so schlecht einen 4k Monitor mit 1800, 1440p oder FHD zu betreiben?



Ja, ist es. Immer. Eine Zeit lang dachte ich, dass die Interpolation mit einem geraden Teiler ( FHD = UHD/4) besser aussieht als bei "ungerader" Interpolation, etwa wenn WQHD anliegt. Nach paar Mal ausprobieren kann ich aber immer sagen: Interpolation ist immer kacke. Also kurz gesagt: Immer mit nativer Auflösung zocken. 

Nochmal: Interpolation ist immer kacke!

So rein theoretisch klingt das logisch, gleich schon nen höher auflösenden Monitor zu kaufen. In der Praxis ist das aber Mist, aus mehreren Gründen:
- Wenn die Leistung nicht reicht, ist die Auflösung die letzte Stellschraube, die angefasst werden sollte
- WQHD (& 144 Hz) wird noch lange nicht veraltet sein. Zumindest nicht in den kommenden zwei Jahren.


----------



## INU.ID (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: 4k mit niedrigerer Auflösung betreiben*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Nochmal: Interpolation ist immer kacke!


Zählt die Reduzierung der Renderauflösung/Skalierung in den Spiel-Einstellungen auch dazu?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: 4k mit niedrigerer Auflösung betreiben*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Zählt die Reduzierung der Renderauflösung/Skalierung in den Spiel-Einstellungen auch dazu?



Jaein. In eigentlich Prinzip schon. Aber wenn das Spiel selbst die reduzierte Auflösung wieder hochskaliert, sieht das nicht ganz so beschissen aus, wie wenn man selbst die ganze Auflösung runterschraubt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: 4k mit niedrigerer Auflösung betreiben*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ja, ist es. Immer. Eine Zeit lang dachte ich, dass die Interpolation mit einem geraden Teiler ( FHD = UHD/4) besser aussieht als bei "ungerader" Interpolation, etwa wenn WQHD anliegt. Nach paar Mal ausprobieren kann ich aber immer sagen: Interpolation ist immer kacke. Also kurz gesagt: Immer mit nativer Auflösung zocken.



Hast du schon mal probiert, Anno 1404 oder 2070 in 4k zu spielen? Das Game skaliert so bescheuert, dass man die Schaltflächen kaum noch sehen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: 4k mit niedrigerer Auflösung betreiben*

Deswegen predige ich auch immer für WQHD (144 Hz).


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: 4k mit niedrigerer Auflösung betreiben*

Wobei der TE ja keine Software nennt.
Ja es gibt Software deren UI schlecht Skaliert (ich füge da noch die X-Reihe hinzu).
Aber auf der anderen Seite ... WQHD war vor 11 Jahren mal toll, auch wenn es da genau die gleichen Gegenargumente wie heute gegenüber 4K gibt (Leistung, Qualität-Settings) ... heute ist es nun mal 4K.

Ist genau das gleiche bei der RAM-Menge, VRAM-Menge, CPU-Kern-Menge. 
Immer die gleichen Gegenargumente die von der Zeit überholt werden.


----------



## blautemple (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: 4k mit niedrigerer Auflösung betreiben*



HisN schrieb:


> Wobei der TE ja keine Software nennt.
> Ja es gibt Software deren UI schlecht Skaliert (ich füge da noch die X-Reihe hinzu).
> Aber auf der anderen Seite ... WQHD war vor 11 Jahren mal toll, auch wenn es da genau die gleichen Gegenargumente wie heute gegenüber 4K gibt (Leistung, Qualität-Settings) ... heute ist es nun mal 4K.
> 
> ...



Am Ende muss halt jeder für sich den richtigen Mittelweg finden. Ich habe es eine Zeitlang mit UHD und GSync probiert, bin am Ende aber doch wieder bei WQHD 144Hz gelandet.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

